# Unknown Ulcer/Tumor/Wound???



## 46707 (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a Malawan cichlid (forgive me for not know the species) with a pececuliar ailment. It has a large pimple-like wound on his head. It appeared with a matter of hours this afternoon. It started yesterday with a large looking bruise and small wound in the center of the bruise. It looked like he had run head first into a rock. With in a few hours of the raised "bruise" showing up, it had all be disappeared except for the small wound itself. I have seen the fish flash twice(parasite?). He has a normal appetite and normal energy level.

Tank: 125 Gallon
Temp: 80 degrees
pH: 8.0
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 20
Last fish added: Last night
The tank was established in Dec of 2007.

Maint.
15g water change on wednesdays
20g water change on sundays(via gravel vacuum)

I use aquatan for the water conditioner.

I have eleven other fish in the tank(two yellow labs, I wish I knew the rest). None show any of the same symtoms.
http://picasaweb.google.com/johnfowley/ ... 0091757122

This is a link to the photo of the ulcer. There pictures of the other inhabitants if anyone would like to make some IDs.

I added melafix yesterday when I saw the wound.

I hope some is able to help. Let me know if any more information is needed.

From 125 G African...


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It could be anchor worm, but it's impossible to say for sure.

If he isn't flashing and isn't acting like something is wrong, I would just keep a very close eye on things. Do you have a hospital tank? If so, you might isolate him and do some daily water changes and continue the Melafix, in case it is a wound.

Should he begin flashing, I would treat with a med for external parasites.

Kim


----------



## 46707 (Jan 5, 2008)

His bump swelled up to about an 1/8th inch long. I think it may have burst in the night. He seems to be entirely healed with the exception of a white spot where his bump used to be. He has made about a 90% recovery. I am going to continue to watch this white spot.


----------

